# PITH Pen General Question



## hunter-27 (Aug 4, 2011)

As the SENDER of a PITH pen, how would you like to see it used?   Comments explaining your reasoning are not required but are encouraged.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, it will depend of lots of different circumstances but, in my case, with a simple pen made that define a little the common pen shape, I would like to see it used to impress/surprise/fascinate other people that the recipient may have in his group of family and friends.

There will be always "that look" in their faces, that would be priceless to see...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally, I have a collection of pens I have received in different swaps. Most came with a display box. I will never use any of them. It doesn't matter to me, what my recipient does with my pens. But, I still voted.


----------



## simomatra (Aug 4, 2011)

I am like Chuck, I have a private collection and a beautiful display case, although the pens do get used occasionally in rotation


----------



## toddlajoie (Aug 4, 2011)

I prefer my pens be used, but I would never tell anyone what to do with their own posessions. As for the ones I received, they are used, but not often. I have 2 at this point, one that is easy to carry and use, so I will take it to special events and such. Otherwise it sits on a pen stand on my desk with the other treasures that live there. The other is not an easily carried pen, and as a fountain pen, for me, not entirely convenient to use when out and about, so it sits on my desk to be used for special purposes (signing cards, filling out vacation requests, etc...) and generally driving my fountain pen loving boss bonkers...:biggrin:

So while I did vote, my true response would be somewhere between the two... I don't see either of these pens ever wearing out, but they are used..


----------



## traderdon55 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have only been in two pith's but I have both of mine in a display case where I can show off what I have recieved in trade.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2011)

I gave the pen with no strings attached to it. I have no problem with the pen I sent being used, displayed, sold, given as a gift or ... It no longer belongs to me.

The pens I have received are both used at my desk and displayed with my collection.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## G1Pens (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Don. It's a gift. It is now theirs to do with as they see fit. This was my firth Pith. I plan on keeping this pen and future pens as display/desk pens.


----------



## ssajn (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd like to see the person I send a pen use and appreciate it. The pens I've received are in a case with the senders name and date and get used occasionally.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 4, 2011)

Im not sure if I can vote at all. I would be honored to think that the recipiant valued my pen enough to put it on display. I would be equally honored to know that it was valued enough to be their daily user. I would hope they wouldnt throw it in the trash while muttering bad things under their breath.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't make pens to be put in a showcase.  I rather they are used.  Stolen by significant others that is warms me heart even more. :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't want anyone to think I am secretly looking for justification of my choice so I will say this.  I intend every pen I make/sell/trade/give away, to be used.  That being said I have no problem with those who choose not to.  I have several swap pens of which I use occasionally.  I also have a couple(FP's) which have never been "inked".  They have not been used mostly because I really do not understand the proper use/care of a FP.  To clarify my mumbo jumbo, I voted that the pen be used and enjoyed.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep all PITHs in a separate display case in my home office to remind me of my fellow pen turners and to compare my work against.


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 4, 2011)

People can do what they like with things I give them, but I make pens (and other stuff) to be used.


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 5, 2011)

kovalcik said:


> People can do what they like with things I give them, but I make pens (and other stuff) to be used.



+1 Exactly how I feel. I'm happy either way, but if you care about my preference... use the pen.

Although if it happens to be a square pen and it doesn't fit comfortably in your hand, I'll forgive you if you don't use it. :biggrin: Maybe just... when you show it to people, make _them_ write a few lines with it to prove it really is a pen that works.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Aug 5, 2011)

1 more for let the recipient decide. I hope that any pen I send to someone is deemed worthy to be used by that person. 
(my daily 'carry' pen is the first PITH pen I ever received, thanks to DocStram)


----------



## SGM Retired (Aug 5, 2011)

This was my first PITH swap and the first pen cam from Sam which I must say it is one of the nicest pen's I have seen. My second pen came from Corian King which also is a beautiful piece of work and style.  I will use these pens some but most of all try to use them as examples of what penmanship should look like for quality.


----------



## islandturner (Aug 5, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> As the SENDER of a PITH pen, how would you like to see it used? Comments explaining your reasoning are not required but are encouraged.


 
Geez Landon, I didn't know we were supposed to keep them. I got a hundred and fifty bucks for yours...!

Just kidding.... just kidding....! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I can assure you, yours has a place of honour here at chez Mac. I've shown it off to everyone who's visited since it arrived. My better half and I both use it a bit, but sparingly... That's the way I'd like mine used too...


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 5, 2011)

islandturner said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > As the SENDER of a PITH pen, how would you like to see it used? Comments explaining your reasoning are not required but are encouraged.
> ...


:biggrin::biggrin::wink:

Have you turned that pine cone blank yet?


----------



## bensoelberg (Aug 6, 2011)

azamiryou;

+1 Exactly how I feel. I'm happy either way said:


> them[/I] write a few lines with it to prove it really is a pen that works.




I do use it, it's not that uncomfortable.  Just the other day I was at the bank and the teller was super impressed by it.


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 6, 2011)

This was my first PITH and my pen was a work of art from CSue.  I never knew Pine could be so pretty.  The one I sent was intended as a gift to be used as the new owner saw fit, wear it out, put it up in a place of honor or anything in between.  It is no longer mine to offer suggestions about its use.  That said, I would hope it did not end up in the first trash sent outside once it was unwrapped.
My vote was to use it but, I would have liked a third option between the two offered.  By the way, Landon, my hearty thanks for all your effort and hard work that you put into running this thing.
Charles


----------



## Lee K (Aug 6, 2011)

I use mine at my office!

I appreciate the fact that someone took the effort to plan and create a nice pen for ME ..... 

Like others have said, I make things I expect people to use and appreciate, so if I am a lucky recipient, I'd hope the sender would want the same thing!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2011)

Pens from other turners are symbols. Symbols of people that have impacted me and those that I may have made an impact on. They are a common connection between me and many fine people I may otherwise never have known anything about. I will use them but only here at home. Otherwise they are in a wall standing nearly 6 foot tall display case along with some of my other most treasured possessions.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 6, 2011)

This is my first pen exchange of any kind so I will be starting a display for these type of pens.

Lin.


----------



## boxerman (Aug 6, 2011)

This was my first PITH. I enjoyed it. Never heard from my partner if he got it or if he liked it. See he hasn't been on here since the first of July.
I voted to put in display. I use mine that I got once in awhile. But will put it away soon. Looking forward to the next PITH.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me either, it's their pen. Personally, I would like to see it used, but if the recipient thinks it's worthy of display, that's fine with me too!


----------



## bensoelberg (Aug 7, 2011)

Landon, after the poll closes will you be sharing the results with us? I would like to know.  Thanks again for putting together a great PITH.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 7, 2011)

Landon,

I prefer the swap with the receiver. Also I deplore the expression packing in reference to the carefully chosen and sent by me additional blanks.

All pens sent by me are given freely without predudice or doubt to someone with the aim to be used.

Whenever I give a pen I take it from my top pocket inferring please use me.

Found this swap interesting. So no to the two choices receiver must choose not a thing to narrow down or necessary, no way additional rules or so many twists for mine. Post mortem time needs to be what did we learn this time.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 7, 2011)

bensoelberg said:


> Landon, after the poll closes will you be sharing the results with us? I would like to know.  Thanks again for putting together a great PITH.


YES, and you are welcome.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't really care. If I have to pick one, then "use 'em!"


----------



## CHEF (Aug 7, 2011)

I put all of mine up for a secret auction  for leukaemia ward at the sick children's hospital ward were my grandson attends-------------Brian


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well this has run its course and while not surprised at the final leader in the voting, I was a bit surprised by the % of it.  TY all who voted.


----------

